
Retry Network Requests on Android with RetroFit 2 and Okhttp 3 Interceptor - anitrai011
http://cyphertree.com/easily-retrying-network-requests-android-retrofit2-okhttp3-interceptor/
======
mobiledev98
This saved my time, very well explained. Thanks.

